
How and why I built a Project Management Tool from scratch? - bootspace
https://www.codementor.io/utsavsinghrathour/how-and-why-i-built-a-project-management-tool-from-scratch-dkzafw1k8
======
venturis_voice
"Move fast and break things" great mantra

